
EU clamps down on Bitcoin, anonymous payments to curb terrorism funding - jacquesm
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/11/19/us-france-shoooting-eu-terrorism-funding-idUSKCN0T81BW20151119
======
celticninja
In the same way that encryption was the 'bad guy' until it was proved the
terrorists communicated via unencrypted SMS, this will become a non-story when
we see they were financed via HSBC bank transfers.

